# An interview with a great theatrical sculptor



## BrianWolfe (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is a link to an interview with my boss by the American Theatre Wing. Shows our shop and a lot of our work. I am the geek on the huge band saw.

American Theatre Wing - In The Wings - Theatrical Sculptor - April, 2011


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 29, 2011)

Great demonstration of the vacuform process.

So Brian, what's your "niche" in the shop? Bandsawing EPS foam? (One of my least-favorite jobs.)


----------



## BrianWolfe (Apr 30, 2011)

I am general manager. I do the pricing, talk with customers, arrange the schedule of what is to be done by whom in the shop, I maintain the website, I do all the welding(mig and tig), I cut out most of the vacuum formed plastic parts on the bandsaw, I make some of the carpentered molds, I make sure the building is well taken care of, I maintain MSDS files for the many products we use, I find many of the products we use, I often figure out how things will be built, I am one of the levels of quality control. It is a busy job.

PS. We do not use EPS foam( I hate it too)


----------

